# 240sx general questions



## Guest (Mar 23, 2003)

hi, i'm new to this formun. i currently own a 1990 mercury cougar ls, which is a great car. but i can't afford the gas on it anymore. i always loved the 240sx. a few people i know own them and they r great. the only i wanna know is what are some common problems with the car. for example the cougar is natorious for having bed headgaskets. if i get the 240sx, i will most likely have the engine rebuilt, cause i need the car to last me about 4 more years. what else should i beware of? how good is the tranny? also with the 240sx's that have sunroofs do they open all the way, or r they just the pop up ones? any advice would be great.


----------



## mrfox (Mar 11, 2003)

http://www.sileightymania.com/funstuff/why240sx.asp


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2003)

lol, anybody have anything positive to say?


----------



## FFgeon (Nov 28, 2002)

its a sick car, almost a 50/50 weight distro, awsome power potential (silvia/sr20det motor), shares rear suspension very similar to 300z, and im too tired to think of all the reasons why i love this car. get one and do a silvia swap, best car ever!


----------

